# Christian Slater @ "Bobby" Photocall Deauville Film Festival (x28)



## AMUN (29 Jan. 2007)

​


----------



## Light (29 Jan. 2007)

Das tut doch den Augen gut und dem Herz erst.  Vielen Dank für meine zwei hübschen.


----------



## icks-Tina (30 Jan. 2007)

ja...eine wahre Augenweide....vielen Dank


----------



## isitdarkenoughx (26 Nov. 2012)

Yay! Thank you for the gorgeous images of Christian!


----------

